# Lee Aniversary Reloading Kit



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Is the Lee Aniversary Reloading Kit a good choice to start with for someone that knows nothing about reloading? They are definately cheap enough. Thanks.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Ruger71 said:


> Is the Lee Aniversary Reloading Kit a good choice to start with for someone that knows nothing about reloading? They are definately cheap enough. Thanks.


I've never seen one so I have no idea if it's any good or not.

No matter what you buy, get at least 3 good loading manuals and READ them.

General advice to anyone buying reloading equipment, don't buy the cheapest equipment out there. It isn't always the best deal in the long run. Think about what you might want to shoot/reload now and in the future. Do some research and try to figure out what equipment will will for you now and when you're loading for different guns later on.


----------



## mossy500camo (Jan 29, 2007)

LEE makes good stuff. I own the Lee Hand Press. I load 9mm, 38spl and 357mag. IMHO. The Lee Anniversary Kit is a GREAT buy. If you ever want to sell it. HOLLA!


----------



## james (Aug 23, 2006)

I don't think you can go wrong with with the Lee press. Buy the whole setup and carbide dies. A lot of people bad mouth the Lee products. I've loaded thousanda of loads with their equipment. Good luck on your new hobbie.
James


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

BUY ER AN BE HAPPY!!! that's a good price on a good reloading setup...... i use a lee reloader press and lee carbide speed dies to make very good ammo with..... it's one of the single stage presses on my bench... i also use a lee auto prime and a lee safty scale... i like em all!! 


LIFE IS SHORT..........


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

It would help to know what you plan on reloading. If you are going to reload pistol my opinion woud be to not start on a single stage press. Pistol ammo is very easy to reload and on a single stage you will get bored. From what I hear a single stage will load about 50 rounds per hour. A good turret press will load ammo a lot faster and will be just as easy to learn on as a single stage. I bought a Lee Classic Turret Press. You can buy the kit at Cabela's and it comes with everything you need except the dies for $150. It is a very easy press to setup and operate. You can also use it as a single stage press. I can load 200 rounds per hour on mine and know people that load into the mid 200's. It is a very solid press and will also load rifle ammo. Just make sure you buy some good reloading manuals and read. Follow the reloading data in the manuals and ask questions if you don't understand something. Go to the Lee web site and you can watch videos of the press in action. I hope this helps.
Rusty


----------

